# ISO Fighing reel



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking for a reel that is in less than perfect condition for a friend. Looking for a Penn jigmaster to a 6/0 or daiwa 350-600h. Any condition is ok, not looking to spend more than $50-60 bucks. Can pick up local from Fayetteville to Raleigh, or in SENC


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Did you check with that guy in Carolina Beach who always posts on Craigslist.. he had some TLD 15s a few weeks ago..


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

He sold those, a friend lost his gear in a fire recently we are trying to get him a set up together so he can king with us


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

There is also the guy in Jacksonville NC who posts on CL all the time too... Looks like oceancrest pier has been whacking them..


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah, I'm fishing Mercer's the rest of the year. Tired of the crowds and fish getting posted on Facebook to draw more fish in. And I will look into the Jacksonville guy


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2017)

I have a Penn senator h 3-0 maybe 4-0 at home .would that work for your needs?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

NC KingFisher said:


> He sold those, a friend lost his gear in a fire recently we are trying to get him a set up together so he can king with us


I have a Daiwa Sealine 900h still available and since your doing this for a friend, I'll make it 65.00 including the shipping , It maybe a tad big for pin rigging But why not go BIG


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks guys, Iam picking up a 4/0 to use this weekend.


----------

